# Rubiks Cube Speed Secret, Revealed!



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 30, 2011)

I know this video is old, but I'm just wondering, is this guy serious?
If so, :fp


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 30, 2011)

THEY FOUND OUT!!??
Our secret society has been jeopardized!


----------



## Kaktus (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, and we also use better cube's.


----------



## Olji (Mar 30, 2011)

Quiet! Dont let them hear you! D:


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 30, 2011)

What about practice? 15 seconds off of 3 minutes isn't that much.


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh no!
Now everyone who sees this video will become super fast -.-
I love that one sentence: "Well here's the secret that pros don't want YOU to know.
How can you possibly be so naïve, he probably found it out himself by a video of a 'pro'
And yes a big facepalm for him...


----------



## Godmil (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope this thread doesn't get him too many views. If you watch the video, please dislike it to compensate.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 30, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I hope this thread doesn't get him too many views. If you watch the video, please dislike it to compensate.


 
Good point. We're just helping by watching it...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 30, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I hope this thread doesn't get him too many views. If you watch the video, please dislike it to compensate.


 
It's too late - it already has 283,000 views. Our viewing it won't make any difference at all - it's already a tremendously successful video (from a standpoint of number of views).

He does have some pretty cool illusions, including this one that's somewhat Rubik's Cube-related, I suppose: http://www.youtube.com/user/brusspup#p/u/54/BMTkttFqKuI


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 30, 2011)

I did this to my store bought yesterday and I knocked off 15 seconds of my 14 second average.


----------



## nitrocan (Mar 30, 2011)

Please delete this thread, it's bad enough that this secret is being revealed on youtube.


----------



## Kian (Mar 30, 2011)

Wait a second, we're allowed to lubricate our cubes?


----------



## Enter (Mar 30, 2011)

Kian said:


> Wait a second, we're allowed to lubricate our cubes?


 hahaha I Don't Think so! the video is fake no one lubricates cubes because WCA rule No540


----------



## Dene (Mar 30, 2011)

He says gently pry the piece out then manhandles it.
He says a little bit of lubricant then pours the stuff in.
He says work it in for 5 minutes but that's way more than necessary.

What a nub.


----------



## Edward (Mar 30, 2011)

I must admit. If it weren't for this guy and Pestvic, I wouldn't have known to use CRC.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 30, 2011)

Edward said:


> I must admit. If it weren't for this guy and Pestvic, I wouldn't have known to use CRC.


 
You mean that you heard it from them first. You'd find out eventually.


----------



## Erzz (Mar 30, 2011)

He has some awesome other videos. I think I'm subscribed to him actually.


----------



## Edward (Mar 30, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> You mean that you heard it from them first. You'd find out eventually.


 
Yeah that, thanks. :T


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 30, 2011)

"This is how the pros get fast."
TROLOLOL.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 30, 2011)

zomg wikileaks strikes again. ö


----------



## Owen (Mar 30, 2011)

THEY LUBRICATE THE CUBE?! 0_o

I would never have guessed!


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 31, 2011)

It's funny because 1/2 of the people who mention the speed/smoothness of my cubes ask if I oil them :3.


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 31, 2011)

I officially hate this guy now. He has revealed my ultimate secret. How did he find out???:confused:


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 31, 2011)

Using this "Hack", eh? I'm so going to try this hack! What's the cheat code for CRC? :fp


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 31, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> I officially hate this guy now. He has revealed my ultimate secret. How did he find out???:confused:


 
Wow, I hope he's just making a joke.

Also, from the comments on that video:

_"the colours looked crappy on the cube cuz he peeled them all of and stuck them on in the right places, then he did the opposite of what he showed us and started the video"_
:fp


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 31, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Also, from the comments on that video:
> 
> _"the colours looked crappy on the cube cuz he peeled them all of and stuck them on in the right places, then he did the opposite of what he showed us and started the video"_
> :fp



Yea I know right. Everyone knows this is how he did it (from another youtube comment):

It's fake. He filmed himself messing up a cube that was already solved, then played the clip backwards and added in commentary. Very believable, though.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 31, 2011)

One secret left the speed cube


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 31, 2011)

All I have to say:

Trollolololol!
This is quite sad, though. :fp


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 31, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> I officially hate this guy now. He has revealed my ultimate secret. How did he find out???:confused:


I would love to give him a cube with a SuperFlip on it.


----------

